# Well its been years...  Here I go again at long last!



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 20, 2019)

A decade or so ago I did my first grow and i shared it here!  My first grow was a purple kush bag seed that i named Alice and it ended up being mostly unsuccessful from complete lack of patients and skill and poor equipment/soil/nutrients.   After my failed attempt i was still living with my parents and pretty much lost interest and went back to purchasing my needs.

That being said things have changed over the years and I of course have grown.   A father now and a husband, one thing hasn't changed though and that is my love and passion or all things marijuana!  But the cost has never been appealing to me!

The New Grow room and Grow was built and started back in the begining of Oct 2019 and I want to MAKE IT CLEAR i am well aware i am not using the best stuff and everything that is used is/was within my budget I already have a full understanding of possible grow lights that can be utilized to grow MJ and have chosen a 100% full LED grow as it fits within my budget , grow  requirements and it peaks my interest

That also being said I am aware HPS and HID are the prefered lighting method by many of you and i will completely agree with anyone that it is probably the best lighting for big indoor yields I have chosen LED because its cheap , its cool , and the science behind the light color spectrums of LED interest me.

Also want to let the cops reading this know that i have less then 6 plants and am in full compliance with recreational law of my state.  My grow room is in a room with a lock and key in my personal bedroom =)  hahaha just kidding there all just plastic and this is a simulation im doing for college...

THE NEW GROW 2019!

Main Lighting: TWO 1000w (Equivalent) Gixxer full spectrum LED grow lights Comparable to a 400-600w HPS/HID only uses 110w each!

Side Lighting: Miracle LED 150w Equivalent Red Bloom and Blue Grow bulbs 2 of  each in the corners of the partial walk in closet with reflector domes. x4

Soil:  Fox Farm Ocean Forest

Nutrients: Fox Farm Liquid Lineup , Tiger Bloom , Big Bloom , and Grow Big , Cal/Mag

Sweetner: FoxFarm/Bushdoctor Bembe

Water: Distilled

Humidity is kept between 35 and 55% (Desert Life) with a humidifier

Grow Room Dimmensions are 8-10 ft ceiling height , 6-7ft wide , 3-4ft deep walls are lined with smooth mylar floor lined with relective waterproof tarp.

Plants are in there forever forever homes (except runty and the sprout) currently in 4-5 gallon planting pots with oil drain pans as there drip trays.

Plants:  Im using Bagseed from a family member who collects seeds.
Plant #1: Agent Orange x Ak-47?
Plant#2: aka Runty , Agent Orange x ?
Plant#3: King Louis x SFV OG
Plant#4: King Louis x ?

Plants are almost 6 weeks into veg from seed with another 2-3 weeks planned or whenever i feel like switching them to 12/12 ( size matters)

We have one confirmed female in the agent orange ak47 cross with runty not showing any signs and the other 2 louis's getting close with possible female pre - pre flowers showing on the loop.


Many pictures to upload and i promise all be back!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 20, 2019)

Some current pics.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 20, 2019)

and a few more...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 20, 2019)

Also wanted to mention the agent orange crosses were started in bunk coco and most of them died and got damping the 2 i have are the ones that survived the fungal infected soil out of 10 seeds that all popped =( i then proceeded to try all sorts of remedies before finding out it was the soil and stunted them for awhile.  And then I over watered the Louis's and stunted them as well... Normally id say in an ideal situation with a professional grower the plants should be a bit larger at this stage but it is what is is i suppose =)


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking very nice !


----------



## Lesso (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice. What is the side lighting for?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Looking very nice !
> 
> View attachment 256409


Thanks man


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Nice. What is the side lighting for?


For the sides of the plants/more light penetration/ more light in general/ whole plant light saturation


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Nice. What is the side lighting for?


And thank you!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2019)

Your babies look great. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Nice. What is the side lighting for?


The side lighting will be more useful when the plants are much bigger.. Just sorta backup light for now


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Your babies look great. Enjoy the journey.


Thank you very much ✌❤


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking Great! Welcome back to MP! Its great to have another cultivater here in the group! Good luck to you and grow with plenty of TLC and your plant will show you the love back, I promise!
I too started out only wanting to do LED however, I ended up with a mix setup of LED and HID, the mix is working great for me. I have a couple of LED grows under my belt and was completly happy! I did however, want to experiance everything for cultivation so I have now mixed in HID and am also completly happy! Lots of TLC!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Looking Great! Welcome back to MP! Its great to have another cultivater here in the group! Good luck to you and grow with plenty of TLC and your plant will show you the love back, I promise!
> I too started out only wanting to do LED however, I ended up with a mix setup of LED and HID, the mix is working great for me. I have a couple of LED grows under my belt and was completly happy! I did however, want to experiance everything for cultivation so I have now mixed in HID and am also completly happy! Lots of TLC!


Very cool! And thank you all be sure to check out other peoples journals as well


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 21, 2019)

Going to pick up some Bush Doctor Flowers Kiss anyone have any exp with it? Also looking for suggestions on Carbon Filters


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 22, 2019)

Another female confirmed  in the broadleaf King Louie cross the two other  plants  have pre flower site but no white hairs yet so I'm holding off on calling those but I am 90% on those as well Did some very light lollipopping to both the King Louie's this morning removed very tiny Branch node that has been sitting in Perpetual smallness on the very bottom of the plants. Other than that probably another 2 to 3 weeks boring veg


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2019)

Bush doctor will make the weed taste horrible, absolute crap


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> Bush doctor will make the weed taste horrible, absolute crap


Looking for suggestions


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 22, 2019)

In veg just standard grow ferts with humic acid if you feel fancy. Keep it simple.
Look at carbon sock filters, I'm too lazy to go down cellar and check the branding but the ones I've used are sort of neoprene-y , white with some stuff printed on them , cheap and decent for a small grow. But quite frankly if you are in a tent or room-in-a-room setup, a small ozone generator in the envelope room is a better long term investment. Superior odor control.


----------



## Man of constant sorrow (Nov 23, 2019)

Ganja_Greg said:


> Looking for suggestions


Have you tried roots organic ?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> In veg just standard grow ferts with humic acid if you feel fancy. Keep it simple.
> Look at carbon sock filters, I'm too lazy to go down cellar and check the branding but the ones I've used are sort of neoprene-y , white with some stuff printed on them , cheap and decent for a small grow. But quite frankly if you are in a tent or room-in-a-room setup, a small ozone generator in the envelope room is a better long term investment. Superior odor control.


Ya just for flowering. Thanks! Im going to look into that!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 23, 2019)

Man of constant sorrow said:


> Have you tried roots organic ?


I.havnt using , big bloom and cal mag for micronutrients but im open to suggestions of things i could improve


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 24, 2019)

Small Picture Update.  Making the switch to 12/12 soon! These are about 45/50 days from seed(each sprouted at diff times)  Large amounts of growth since last wed and thickening/spreading out of branches and fan leaves.  I have enough room to potentially grow 4-6ft plants depending on where i mount the lights this is a multi strain grow with similarities and genetics shared down the line it should be interesting to see how tall/short they become.   We expect to take clones for the next grow i still need to get a small veg only area setup im more of a DIY guy instead of a grow tent kinda guy so i wanted to make an area but im not seeing any areas around our house where i could do that the closet is pretty much the limit on taking of space in the house so a grow tent it might be with curtains around it in the master bedroom lol whatever works..   anyways heres some pics to compare with the initial posting last wed... Id say growth is right on the money!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 24, 2019)

11/20/19 


 11/24/19


----------



## cardgenius (Nov 28, 2019)

Sounds like you’ve got room to grow some big plants! Do you plan to top or do any training with them?

I like your idea of adding in some side lighting. I don’t have room in the ceiling of my tent for more lights but I do on the sides.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 30, 2019)

cardgenius said:


> Sounds like you’ve got room to grow some big plants! Do you plan to top or do any training with them?
> 
> I like your idea of adding in some side lighting. I don’t have room in the ceiling of my tent for more lights but I do on the sides.


Hey thank you for the reply! Speaking of topping I actually topped three of the four plants last night. The two King Louie crosses I did a heavier topping on and the one large agent orange cross a very light topping she's delicate and I left the runt agent orange alone.  As far as side light goes i highly suggest it if you have the room. Makes for bushier plant under the fan leaves


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 3, 2019)

Small Picture update of the topping i did on 11/29. Nephew coming over to take some clones soon.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 3, 2019)

Almost 60 days from seed now getting ready to make the switch.   Got a question 3 of my 4 plants have showed sex and are females but the one really bushy gangly one just has preflowers with no white flowers poking up... When i compare the preflower structure that does not have white hairs poking out yet to the other similar plant that shares genetics they look the same minus one has white hairs..  Im confused why this one plant hasnt pushed out its hairs yet when all the others have?    The pre flowers look like tear drops with the point facing upward..  Do some plants just get alittle shy i doubt this is a male as it should already have balls at this point at it just have pre pre flowers


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 3, 2019)

2 months from seed.  pics taken 12/3


----------



## Lesso (Dec 4, 2019)

Ganja_Greg said:


> Almost 60 days from seed now getting ready to make the switch.   Got a question 3 of my 4 plants have showed sex and are females but the one really bushy gangly one just has preflowers with no white flowers poking up... When i compare the preflower structure that does not have white hairs poking out yet to the other similar plant that shares genetics they look the same minus one has white hairs..  Im confused why this one plant hasnt pushed out its hairs yet when all the others have?    The pre flowers look like tear drops with the point facing upward..  Do some plants just get alittle shy i doubt this is a male as it should already have balls at this point at it just have pre pre flowers


Sometimes the pistils wont pop out. Male preflowers aren't usually singular. There are usually a few together i.m.e.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 4, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Sometimes the pistils wont pop out. Male preflowers aren't usually singular. There are usually a few together i.m.e.


Basically the only way I can really be for sure it's the switching to 12/12 huh? Maybe then it would push out pistils


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't have a lot of experience with males


----------



## Lesso (Dec 4, 2019)

Ganja_Greg said:


> Basically the only way I can really be for sure it's the switching to 12/12 huh? Maybe then it would push out pistils


Yes to be sure. Just keep an eye out. You would have some time before they drop pollen.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2019)

males have cute white tiny 5 petal blooms.  First you will see little balls and then they flower. You have lots of time, 7 days or so is a guess,  to get them out, but just be sure and check your plants daily and you won't have a problem. Mojo for your grow, they are looking pretty.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 4, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Yes to be sure. Just keep an eye out. You would have some time before they drop pollen.


Thank you, Greatly appreciate the input


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> males have cute white tiny 5 petal blooms.  First you will see little balls and then they flower. You have lots of time, 7 days or so is a guess,  to get them out, but just be sure and check your plants daily and you won't have a problem. Mojo for your grow, they are looking pretty.


Thank you vm appreciate the input greatly


----------



## Man of constant sorrow (Dec 5, 2019)

Ganja_Greg said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with males


Look like mini clusters of banana


----------



## Man of constant sorrow (Dec 5, 2019)

Ganja_Greg said:


> I.havnt using , big bloom and cal mag for micronutrients but im open to suggestions of things i could improve


I used roots buddha grow & buddha bloom.  Grest results  very smooth flavor on super skunk & blu berry  !


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 5, 2019)

Man of constant sorrow said:


> I used roots buddha grow & buddha bloom.  Grest results  very smooth flavor on super skunk & blu berry  !


Thanks all look into it


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 11, 2019)

Decided to veg another couple weeks to grow out acouple side shoots more for cloning purposes and of course so the other tops can catch up.   One of my King Louis crosses is super tall even after a heavy topping his other side tops caught up may end  up bending him over a bit and doing some late LST.  Picture update soon I dont want to make a ton of boring picture updates so next time i post pics it will be quite a change from the last! until then!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 16, 2019)

Small Picture update,   Switched to 12/12/flowering now for 4 days and we took a total of 5 clones sitting in humidity dome now.  First bloom feeding done 12/14


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2019)

Mystery king louis confirmed female!


----------



## key2life (Dec 17, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2019)

key2life said:


> Looking good!


Thank you very much


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 25, 2019)

13 days into flowering 12/12 lighting.   2 bloom feeds done so far ( i know im alittle hastey)  850+ppms the first time then back to distilled then 1020 ppms recently and they loved it.  Using a blend of 3/4 str tigerbloom and 3/4 str big bloom into distilled galons.  Bud development exploded and i expect the pace to continue,  Measured runoff at 900+ ppms gonna crank out another bloom feed next watering then back off for acouple waterings.   Here is a small picture update    

Had a slight drought issue as we were out for longer then expected and i didnt get a chance to look at the plants 2 of them went down hard but thankfully came back up and have seemed ok some of the older larger fan leaves didnt fully recover but ive been defoliating all of the plants at the bottoms slowly but surely as some of the larger older fan leaves are being covered and shadowed by branch growth and bud development rendering them almost useless. 

Thanks for watching


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 25, 2019)

a few more from this morning


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 31, 2019)

Day 19 Flowering, a few pics of the premature developing tops


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 1, 2020)

Ganja_Greg said:


> Day 19 Flowering, a few pics of the premature developing tops


Looking really great! Lots of TLC! It's a treat, thanks for the pictures


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 2, 2020)

stepheneking said:


> Looking really great! Lots of TLC! It's a treat, thanks for the pictures


ty vm!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2020)

Been heavy feeding with tigerbloom, big bloom , nectar of the gods sweetner then off watering.   5 weeks into flowering today nephew came over and took some high quality pics of some of the plant,  The Bush louis has dozens and dozens of bud sites while the other one has large colas and the 2 oranges are completely different smelling then each other and looking as well interesting phenotypes from all the plants the louis seeds came from the same plant so very interesting!  anyways heres a photo update.   Not bad for a less then 500$ amazon setup =)  feedings have been 1000-1750ppms via gallons of a mixture of tigerbloom, big bloom , and a nectar of the gods brand sweetner im more of a by site grower then a by precise measurement but i do utilize a ppm meter so i dont over do it!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 20, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Nice work


thank you!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 4, 2020)

Thought i posted these but i guess i forgot.. heres the finished product long gone now of course lol


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks very clean and well done. Ladies are looking great


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 5, 2020)

Sin inc said:


> Looks very clean and well done. Ladies are looking great


thanks a bunch!


----------



## Massive 1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey fam im new here i havent replanted yet but i have been watering and keeping them under im upgrading as much i possibly can


----------

